
Show HN: Tsv2csv Clojure Powered Command Line Tool - CameronBarre
https://github.com/cjbarre/tsv2csv
======
CameronBarre
Hi everyone, author here, I put this small utility together while exploring
the idea of using existing tools to import macroeconomic data from the BLS vs
a pure homemade solution with a full-on Clojure project.

With that project I ended up settling on using wget, my tsv2csv tool, and
pgfutter for streaming data into postgres and GNU parallel to create and
import all tables at once.

I couldn't resist creating this tool at the time because, honestly, I write
LISP faster than I adjust to conventional tooling like sed and awk.

It's still a goal to learn those better, but when it came to full on scrubbing
of rows and columns, I already had code like tsv2csv in my homegrown BLS
importer and I knew how simple it was.

It's made to participate in streaming so it processes line by line from stdin
to stdout.

Thanks!

